# What method is used to teach violin in your country???



## javadvjj

hi all
I'm a new member of your community

i have a question.
What method is used to teach violin in your country??

please say you country and Said method is used in private training centers or Universities.

first i say :
my country is lebanon 
method = Le violin ( mathieu crickboom ) in University also in private training centers.

Please cooperate


----------



## javadvjj

after Le violin
hrimaly scale training book.
wolfard methods


----------



## javadvjj

oh no.
Please cooperate.


----------



## Ingélou

In Britain, it varies. There is a lot of use of the Suzuki method, but people also learn the tradtional way, learning new scales & techniques step by step, & periodically take exams run by the Associated Board of the Royal School of Music. Students need Grade 8 in this exam system to get into university to study music. There will be other methods used, no doubt. I was taught in the 1960s using a violin primer written by Eta Cohen, and this is still reprinted and used. 

I am only a hobby-violinist speaking from my own experience & hope someone with more knowledge will answer your question. 

:tiphat: Welcome to TalkClassical, javadvjj - I hope you enjoy yourself and have stimulating conversations with others who love classical music. This is a great place to be!


----------



## sankalp

In India it varies yu have private trainings n public centeres aswell, even the style varies ... it depends on hw yu want.....


----------



## Jaws

Ingélou said:


> In Britain, it varies. There is a lot of use of the Suzuki method, but people also learn the tradtional way, learning new scales & techniques step by step, & periodically take exams run by the Associated Board of the Royal School of Music. Students need Grade 8 in this exam system to get into university to study music. There will be other methods used, no doubt. I was taught in the 1960s using a violin primer written by Eta Cohen, and this is still reprinted and used.
> 
> I am only a hobby-violinist speaking from my own experience & hope someone with more knowledge will answer your question.
> 
> :tiphat: Welcome to TalkClassical, javadvjj - I hope you enjoy yourself and have stimulating conversations with others who love classical music. This is a great place to be!


This isn't entirely true. No one needs to have passed any grade exams in order to study music at university. Lots of overseas students study music at UK universities and conservatoires who come from countries where they don't do grade exams.
Most conservatoires or universities use auditions to select students not beginners exams like grade 8. Yes it is a beginner's exam the beginning of learning not the end. In case you think that this is impossible, I have attended a UK conservatoire on an instrument on which I haven't done any grade exams. However I did pass the audition.


----------

